# Would like to stay in Almeria for a few months.



## Nad22 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have reading the posts to gather information and opinions provided to people wishing to stay for a while or move to Spain. Thought it's about time I introduced myself and tried to get help myself.

I would like to find accommodation in Almeria for about three months from September, just a one bed apartment near to the coast. Does anyone have any information about how much I can expect to pay and any advice on who I can contact. Also after I have paid rent, how much do you think I could manage to live on for a month (basic living for one person) don't intend to treat it like a holiday, just some time out relaxing enjoying the sunshine. Thanks in anticipation of any replies.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Nad22 said:


> Hi everyone, I have reading the posts to gather information and opinions provided to people wishing to stay for a while or move to Spain. Thought it's about time I introduced myself and tried to get help myself.
> 
> I would like to find accommodation in Almeria for about three months from September, just a one bed apartment near to the coast. Does anyone have any information about how much I can expect to pay and any advice on who I can contact. Also after I have paid rent, how much do you think I could manage to live on for a month (basic living for one person) don't intend to treat it like a holiday, just some time out relaxing enjoying the sunshine. Thanks in anticipation of any replies.


Welcome :yo:

It depends on which bit of Almeria you fancy but in our bit (near Arboleas) I reckon your best bets for an apartment on the coast would be Mojacar Playa or Garrucha but keep in mind that the further inland you go then (in theory) the cheaper the rental....... but then of course you need transport to get to the coast so swings & roundabouts I suppose.

There's quite a few sites that will give an idea of cost, just have a good google

One thing I would say is come over for a rekky for a week or two before you make any decisions. Have a good chinwag with as many people as you can so you can get an idea of what's available and cost of living etc.

Best of luck.



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nad22 said:


> Hi everyone, I have reading the posts to gather information and opinions provided to people wishing to stay for a while or move to Spain. Thought it's about time I introduced myself and tried to get help myself.
> 
> I would like to find accommodation in Almeria for about three months from September, just a one bed apartment near to the coast. Does anyone have any information about how much I can expect to pay and any advice on who I can contact. Also after I have paid rent, how much do you think I could manage to live on for a month (basic living for one person) don't intend to treat it like a holiday, just some time out relaxing enjoying the sunshine. Thanks in anticipation of any replies.


I would reccomend you google rentals in Mojacar or Almeria and see what comes up and the prices, you may be able to negotiate them down a little as you'll be at the tail end of the holiday season, I think a "ball park" figure would be around 300€pm?? But I'm guessing really, the longer you agree to stay the cheaper it usually is in general and if you pay the full ammount upfront, you could drive a hard bargain. As for how much it would cost to live, well it depends on your requirements and your plans. It would be safe to say, whatever you spend in the UK would be about the same here... give or take..!!?? 

September is a nice time, not so many tourists, not so much heat and more relaxing. October and Novemember can rain, so bring your brollie!!!! I had visitors last Sept and Nov and it was torrential 

As Doggy says it maybe wise to come over for a long weekend or something to have a look around

Jo xxx


----------



## Nad22 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you, sorry took so long to reply. I am torn, would love to come soon, I have already decided that I do not want to live my life in this country, but reluctantly wondering if I should wait a bit longer and get a bit more money behind me. 

About the rain in October and November, is it long lasting or shorter heavy bursts? What I mean is does it go on for days and days and days, like it can over here, and with the endless grey skies?


----------



## Nad22 (Jul 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Welcome :yo:
> 
> It depends on which bit of Almeria you fancy but in our bit (near Arboleas) I reckon your best bets for an apartment on the coast would be Mojacar Playa or Garrucha but keep in mind that the further inland you go then (in theory) the cheaper the rental....... but then of course you need transport to get to the coast so swings & roundabouts I suppose.
> 
> ...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Nad22 said:


> owdoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply and sorry so late posting back, I was having a few problems with the site. I have made my decision that I do not want to live my life in this country and I think you are right, I should do a rekky, maybe a few. I think I have to be patient for a while longer.
> ...


----------

